# Patch 8.1 für World of Warcraft ist zu groß für meine Platte



## Necromanca (12. Dezember 2018)

*Patch 8.1 für World of Warcraft ist zu groß für meine Platte*

Meine Installation startet nur noch begrenzt. Der Download des Patch ist viel zu groß für meine 65GB Partition auf der WoW seit mehreren Jahren installiert ist. Ich habe keine Lust alles auf der Platte neu einzurichten, erweitern kann ich die Partition auch nicht ohne anderes zu löschen. Am Notebook hatte ich die 16 GB die nötig sind noch frei, da wird der "Patch" gerade installiert, aber wer will schon dauernd am Notebook spielen wenn er einen richtigen PC daneben stehen hat? Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das auflösen kann, eine extra 500GB SSD habe ich zwar noch, aber die beiden SATA 3 Anschlüsse sind schon belegt. Blizzard antwortet mir auf Twitter nicht, bin ziemlich sauer!


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

Necromanca schrieb:


> Meine Installation startet nur noch begrenzt. Der Download des Patch ist viel zu groß für meine 65GB Partition auf der WoW seit mehreren Jahren installiert ist. Ich habe keine Lust alles auf der Platte neu einzurichten, erweitern kann ich die Partition auch nicht ohne anderes zu löschen. Am Notebook hatte ich die 16 GB die nötig sind noch frei, da wird der "Patch" gerade installiert, aber wer will schon dauernd am Notebook spielen wenn er einen richtigen PC daneben stehen hat? Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich das auflösen kann, eine extra 500GB SSD habe ich zwar noch, aber die beiden SATA 3 Anschlüsse sind schon belegt. Blizzard antwortet mir auf Twitter nicht, bin ziemlich sauer!


... "antwortet mir nicht auf Twitter". 

Sorry, aber dafür gibt es Supportforen und vor allem Supporttickets, meinst du wirklich, dass jemand bei Blizzard irgendwelche Tweets durchforstet bzw. Nachrichten wg. technischer Probleme?

Ansonsten: wenn du es auf deinem Notebook bereits 'durchgepatcht' hast: du könntest probieren diese Dateien auf deinen PC zu kopieren. Vorher ein Backup das WoW Ordners machen, alles auf eine externe Festplatte kopieren und dann die Dateien überschreiben.

Aber Obacht: wenn du es stumpf 1:1 kopierst, werden natürlich alle Einstellungen auf dem PC mit dem des Laptops überschrieben, sprich AddOns, Anpassungen etc.pp.


----------



## Necromanca (12. Dezember 2018)

Klugscheißer mag niemand! über 24.000 Beiträge zeugen von Sprechdurchfall, das bringt auch nichts. Ic h habe 35 Jahre EDV-Erfahrung und die letzten 10 davon an Windows Servern als Admin. Ich denke mal ich weiß da einfach mal mehr zu. Die "tolle" Idee unter ansonsten hatte ich auch schon, aber das dauert mir eigentlich zu lang. 

Merke; die Frage ging um die übertriebene Größe des Patch und die mangelnde Flexibilität von Blizzard - nd ja, ich erwarte eine Antwort wenn sich bei Twitter jeden Tag ein zuständiger Mitarbeiter meldet. Auf dem Konto wird ja sonst nichts gemacht. Immerhin bezahle ich jeden Monat Geld für die Nutzung des Spiels, seit nunmehr immerhin über 12 Jahren.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Dezember 2018)

Okay.


----------

